

An Open Letter from a Male Project Manager to Women in IT - hollywoodcole
http://krishashok.wordpress.com/2007/12/18/an-open-letter-from-a-male-project-manager-to-women-in-it/

======
justindz
Interesting. My company's offshore IT shop is headed by a woman and many of
our talented senior developers and team leads are women of varying age,
marital and parental status. I don't have much counter-evidence to this post,
but it makes this operation sound atypical.

Either way, this was well written and will probably keep me paying more
attention next time I'm over.

------
jorgeortiz85
What is this troll doing on the front page?

------
hollywoodcole
"You are likely to become pregnant any time and therefore a potential 3 month
billing-loss candidate as far as I am concerned."

Do you guys think of this when hiring for one of your startups?

------
ojbyrne
My experience is that in the corporate world (i.e. non software products)
women dominate IT. I once had the pleasure to work in an IT department where I
was the only male.

